# Mit Websites Geld verdienen. Gewerbe anmelden aber wie und was gibts zu beachten?



## kasperlerl (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und hoffe mal das ich dieses Thema hier richtig gesetzt habe. Diese Fragen stell ich nur weil ich mich seit einigen Jahren im Ausland befiinde (südamerika) und bald in die Heimat zurückkehren möchte. Was mich interresiert ist nur: Was muss man beachten, wenn man aus dem Harz4 herraus Websites betreiben möchte? Kann man das einfach kassieren bis zu einem bestimmten Betrag oder sollte man das lieber anmelden von anfang an. Wie funktioniert das? Und wenn ich zum Beispiel jetzt 20 Seiten betreibe, die zusammen sagen wir mal 700 eus werbeeinnahmen bringen, muss da jede einzellne domain penibel angegeben werden oder wie?


----------



## Cromon (4. Juni 2010)

kasperlerl hat gesagt.:


> penibel



Das ist eigentlich ein Synonym für die Behörden mit denen du zu tun hast


----------



## Anton Anonym (13. Juni 2010)

Was Hartz4 angeht, mußt Du jede Einnahme dort angeben, auch wenn es sich nur um 1 Cent handelt.
Die ersten (ich glaube) 100 Euro werden Dir allerdings nicht angerechnet (angegeben werden müßen sie trotzdem), danach staffelt es sich nach der Höhe der Einnahmen (Informationen dazu findest Du haufenweise im Internet ).
Gibst Du Einnahmen nicht an und das Jobcenter/die Arge bekommt raus daß Du Einnahmen hast, wird in der Regel ein Verfahren wegen Leitungsbetrug gegen Dich eingeleitet und unter Umständen ein Bußgeld verhängt.
Auch eine "Sanktion" (Kürzung oder Verwehrung der Leistung) ist nicht auszuschließen.

Du solltest Dich aber auch mit dem Gewerbeamt und Finanzamt in Verbindung setzen.

Ich sehe allerdings ein ganz anderes Problem, welches sich Wohnungsbeschaffung nennt.
Wenn Du unter 25 Jahre alt bist, kann Dich das Jobcenter/die Arge dazu verdonnern bei Deinen Eltern einzuziehen.
Allerdings nur wenn es "zumutbar" ist.
Unzumutbar ist es wenn die Wohnung eh zu klein ist oder wenn Dich Deine Eltern verprügeln (der Nachweis ist zu erbringen, z.B. durch eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung).
Das Argument "ich verstehe mich einfach nicht mehr mit meinen Eltern" gilt nicht als unzumutbar.
Wenn die Unzumutbarkeit nicht erreicht ist, Du noch keine 25 bist und Dich Deine Eltern "vor die Tür" setzen, bekommen Deine Eltern ein Problem mit dem Amt.

Einen Umzug solltest Du Dir vorher vom Amt durch vorlegen eines Mietvertragentwurfs genehmigen lassen (den Mietvertrag unbedingt erst nach der Genehmigung unterschreiben), andernfalls kann es passieren daß sie nicht die volle Miete übernehmen.
Der (künftige) Mietvertrag muß natürlich auf Deinen Namen laufen.
Allerdings dürften die Behördengänge und auch die Beschaffung eines Mietvertragentwurfs aus dem Ausland heraus etwas schwierig sein.
Auf der anderen Seite kannst Du aber auch nicht einfach nach Deutschland zurück kommen und dann erst die Behördengänge (deren Mühlen mahlen langsam) und die Wohnungssuche (man muß auch erstmal eine für Hartz4 "angemessene" Wohnung finden) erledigen.
Wo solltest Du schließlich in der Übergangszeit unterkommen?!
Und wenn Du erstmal irgendwo untergekommen bist, kann das Amt Dir einen Umzu genehmiegen, aber auch verweigern (überlege Dir also genau wo Du erstmal unterkommen willst).
Ich würde mich daher schon jetzt mit dem für Dich zukünftig zuständigen Amt in Verbindung setzen.
Kontaktdaten (inkl. eMail-Adressen) findest Du auf der Homepage der Arbeitsagentur unter "Partner vor Ort".
Erfrage auch gleich die Mietobergrenze.
Wenn Du nachweisen kannst daß für die Mietobergrenze keine Wohnungen zu finden sind (Ansprüche auf die Beschaffenheit/Lage der Wohnung darfst Du natürlich nicht stellen), muß das Amt auch höhere Mietkosten übernehmen.
Daß Du dann aber nicht eine Luxusvilla beziehen darfst, sollte selbstverständlich sein. 

Evtl. hast Du hier ja auch Freunde oder Verwandte die Dir unter die Arme greifen können.
Z.B. könnten sie für Dich die Wohnungen besichtigen und Dir Fotos (und einen Grundriss) zukommen lassen (die Beschreibungen und die Fotos durch die Vermieter sind ja meist eher dürftig).
Da der künftige Vermieter Dich (vorerst) ja nicht persönlich kennenlernen kann, könnte eine "Bewerbungsmappe" mit Foto ganz nützlich sein (warum warst bzw. bist Du im Ausland, warum willst Du zurück usw.).


----------



## kasperlerl (13. Juni 2010)

Aha aha danke erstmal für die ausfürliche Antwort! Wie verhalten die sich, wenn ich mir mit meinen Selbständigen Bruder eine Wohnung nehmen würde Müsste dewr dann für mich sorgen oder  würden die eine Wohnung bezahlen? Ich bin übrigens noch keine 25... falls das von belang ist und meine Eltern leben nicht in Deutschland somit können die mich auch nicht aufnehmen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1sc07uRunA
stimmt das in dem video?

off: meine gott was is denn bei euch los und wozu wählt ihr solche kasper


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo!



kasperlerl hat gesagt.:


> Wie verhalten die sich, wenn ich mir mit meinen Selbständigen Bruder eine Wohnung nehmen würde Müsste dewr dann für mich sorgen oder  würden die eine Wohnung bezahlen?


Tue Dir und Deinem Bruder einen gefallen..... kaufe Dir einen Schlafsack und ziehe unter eine Brücke.
Die Arge wird euch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit als sogenannte Bedarfsgemeinschaft einstufen.
Das bedeutet dass die Arge davon ausgeht dass ihr euch einseitig oder gegenseitig unterstützt.
Die Beweislast dass dem nicht so ist, liegt bei Dir.
Aber versuche es mal zu beweisen..... das ist genauso unmöglich, wie wenn man beweisen soll dass man keine Einnahmen hat (Geld kann man ja schliesslich auch bar auf die Hand bekommen).
Bei einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft entscheidet das Gesamteinkommen aller "Mitglieder" der Bedarfsgemeinschaft ob und wie viel Geld man von der Arge bekommt.
Dazu müssen alle Mitglieder der Bedarfsgemeinschaft ihr Einkommen offenlegen (ggf. inkl. der Kontoauszüge).
Schlimmstenfalls wird das Einkommen geschätzt (natürlich zu Gunsten der Arge ).



kasperlerl hat gesagt.:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1sc07uRunA
> stimmt das in dem video?


Könnte man drüber diskutieren.....
Willkommen in der bunten Republik Deutschland..... dem WAHREN Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten. 



kasperlerl hat gesagt.:


> off: meine gott was is denn bei euch los und wozu wählt ihr solche kasper


Ich weiss schon warum ich schon seit Jahren andere Parteien wähle.....
Aber leider gibt es genug Leute die nur aus reiner Gewohnheit "ihre" Partei wählen..... was wir davon haben, sieht man ja.


----------

